# Panther shipping?



## iMan (Oct 21, 2003)

Has anyone recived a shipping notice?
Mac Rumors 
 I orderd mine the 8th but I have yet to recive a shipping notice

Viktor


----------



## bobw (Oct 21, 2003)

Not shipping till the 24th


----------



## twister (Oct 21, 2003)

Mine states that it will arrive on or before the 24th and I got the slowest form of shipping.


----------



## iMan (Oct 21, 2003)

bobw, I remembered when they launched Jaguar some people got it before the launch date that pre-ordered it.


Viktor


----------



## bobw (Oct 21, 2003)

Could be, guess it depends on how fast the shipping companies are. Apple told me I would have it at my door before 8 PM on the 24th.


----------



## uoba (Oct 21, 2003)

The UK store is stating in the store (advertised), to order now to receive it by Friday evening!

The order status part of the store is messed up though so can't see mine order details.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 21, 2003)

So... the Apple Retail store won't have it? I was hoping i would go to the grand opening and grab my copy.


----------



## AJaX (Oct 21, 2003)

apple retail stores WILL have it


----------



## uoba (Oct 21, 2003)

I meant the online store by the way, not of those real life ones with real people in them!


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 21, 2003)

Well i hope to have my free T-shirt for being one of the first 1000 and Panther Friday.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Oct 21, 2003)

Do you have to BUY panther to get a free shirt? I want to order online, they told me I dont get a student discount in the store.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 21, 2003)

It's part of the Grand opening of the Apple Store in Cleveland.

http://www.apple.com/retail/legacyvillage/


----------



## iMan (Oct 21, 2003)

I guess some one got it already, lucky bastard 
Check it here here! 

Viktor


----------



## ScottW (Oct 21, 2003)

Did you guys pay for shipping when you ordered it online?


----------



## twister (Oct 21, 2003)

I took the cheapest route.


----------



## iMan (Oct 21, 2003)

well, it's strange one day I look and it's 19.99 +tax +shipping  and then another it's just 19.99 +tax and no shipping. (when I check my order status). I don't get it, I thought that it was 19.99 dollars H&S so that would mean no extra charge for shipping.

Viktor


----------



## Dusky (Oct 22, 2003)

> Did you guys pay for shipping when you ordered it online?



I chose standard shipping...  free.  According to my order status, it was upgraded to 2-day shipping -- still free.  I'm told that it'll arrive "on or before" the 24th.


----------



## uoba (Oct 22, 2003)

Hehe... mine's shipped today! 22-Oct! Tomorrow's my birthday, what a present!


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 22, 2003)

I got a shipping notice from the UK Apple Store at about 12pm GMT yesterday (21st).

Maybe I'll have it when I get home today - though if it's anything like my last order it'll sit in a shipping depo in Luxembourg for a month (why Luxembourg I don't know!).


----------



## Dusky (Oct 22, 2003)

I've been trying to see the status of my order, but last night the Apple Store was inaccessible (it'd start loading, but never finish loading), and this morning it's unavailable...



> We are busy updating the store for you and will be back within the hour.


----------



## jarinteractive (Oct 22, 2003)

the order status page is working now...I was having that trouble last night, too.  My Panther hasn't shipped yet, but I expect that it will ship sometime today so that it arrives on Friday.

-JARinteractive


----------



## Dusky (Oct 22, 2003)

> expect that it will ship sometime today so that it arrives on Friday.



Yup.   Mine has shipped...


----------



## bobw (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't remember choosing any shipping, but Apple didn't charge any shipping, only tax. FedEx tracking shows Panther could be delivered Thursday, Friday at the latest. Not very far from here right now.


----------



## wtmcgee (Oct 22, 2003)

not fair. still no word on mine, and it's wednesday night.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 22, 2003)

Just got my shipping notice via email 

The best part is the shipping says Priority Overnite, and I didn't pay for any shipping 

Check the screenshot.  And please excuse the horrid look of windoze.


----------



## iMan (Oct 22, 2003)

It's shipping, got an invoice in the email, it'll hopefully be here tomorrow
But my fedex tracking nr doesn't show, I get tracking number nut found, so I guess I won't see it til next week since I'm going away on friday, bummer

Viktor


----------



## twister (Oct 22, 2003)

none for me yet.  still waiting... clearing off my drive though for a clean install


----------



## twister (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *none for me yet.  still waiting... clearing off my drive though for a clean install *



Update:  Its shipped and it'll be here by 4:30 Friday!!!!!!!!  They even upgraded my shipping to second day for free.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 23, 2003)

Can I get a WOOT WOOT?!  Hehe... mine shipped last night out of Tennessee, coming to Texas, so I should have it by tomorrow!

Apple politely gave me FedEx shipping, even though I chose the cheapest shipping route.  Can't wait to install it!


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 23, 2003)

DOH, mine says it'll get to my house around 12:00 TODAY, but no one will be there.  I hope they leave it for me.


----------



## wtmcgee (Oct 23, 2003)

finally got my notice. whipee 

should be here sometime tomorrow.


----------



## mindbend (Oct 23, 2003)

Crap on a cracker! I ordered Fedex overnight and now it's showing two-day. Argh!!! Right now my Panther box is two states away. Grumble-mumble....


----------



## mfsri (Oct 23, 2003)

Just got an email that mine shipped this morning. I seleceted ground bcasue it was free and they shipped it standard overnite. Says it will be here tomorrow by 4:30PM.


----------



## twister (Oct 23, 2003)

Yep, I guess apple said that everyone gets it on the 24th no matter what they opted for in the shipping section.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 23, 2003)

Mine has arrived!   

Now I have to wait till I get home to install it.


----------



## ccuilla (Oct 23, 2003)

Mine shipped.

And to think...I still have Christmas to look forward to. Maybe Santa Claus will gently lay an iPod under the tree for me.


----------

